# Bloody discharge on due date



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Please help advise me on what to do...I bought this doe a month ago and got a breeding memo saying she was going to be due today. up until now I really didn't think she was pregnant. she is a first freshener that is tiny and showed no signs of being pregnant. even now she has no udder starting to develop, I can feel her ligaments and she does not show any signs that she is in labor. she ate fine this morning and was following me around like normal. now for the problem. even though I don't think she's pregnant I started checking her as of this week to make sure and yesterday I saw a slight bloody discharge. I thought maybe she was just in heat but this morning there is even more discharge not amber but the dark red color like usually comes after they give birth. I am Not sure what to do should I try to go in and see if she is dilated or should I call a vet. it is Sunday and I don't have one close by, but I have a neighbor that breeds goats that might be able to help. these pictures were taken at noon this afternoon. again she is acting normal eating drinking and has a normal temperature. she shows no signs of distress.please help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could certainly try and go in and see if she is dilated.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

okay I wiped off the blood at 11 a.m.when those first pictures were taken, And by 5:30 p.m. There had been no more. she seems completely fine with a normal temperature and no signs of labor so I left her alone all night and checked on her again at 530 and 10 this morning.there was a tiny smidgen of bright red blood at 10 this morning stuck to some straw on her backside. so now I'm wondering if she will be in labor soon, and maybe that dark thing was her plug? has anyone else ever seen anything that dark come out of their goats with a positive outcome? or better yet has anybody seen that come out of their goats at all, ever? still no smell by the way, and she was eating and drinking and acting fine again today.she is being more affectionate than normal but she's new to me and she may just be coming around finally.this is what I wiped off of her this morning.I didn't mean to.. I was just grabbing at a piece of straw.it also looks like there was a little red smear on her tail. this little girl has me so confused ..


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't think it is normal but I did have a first timer that had dark discharge like this during her pregnancy and everything came out A-Okay. I could never confirm if mine's discharge was blood. However, that streak on your hand is definitely appears to be blood.

It does look like she is developing an udder in that last photo you posted. Could you contact the breeder and ask if there is any possibility she was serviced at a later date? I do believe she is pregnant, but perhaps she was left with the buck for a few weeks and they can give you a date range?

If this discharge happens to be the beginning of a miscarriage there isn't much you can do. But do continue checking for any bad smells and watching her closely to ensure there is no infection. Perhaps you should get a rectal temperature on her right now to start.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

How is your doe today?


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I've tried getting ahold of the breeder but have never gotten ahold of them beside the initial response about buying the goat. I have no idea if she's had any bose or C/D &t, I also thought maybe they put her in with a buck rather than just leash breeding. Anyhow, she is still just fine. I'll keep updating for sure.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have had this blood a few times.....one in my die that aborted. She was about a month maybe 2 along and I never saw any fetus. Second time was with a older doe about a month before she was due. I made a post about it and goathiker said basically it was common in older goats.....something about the uterus being stretched.......I can't tell you word for word what it was but something along that line......any ways in the old does case I think she would have been fine but her kids were huge and her uterus and stomach wall ended up giving out.
I think nancyd had a goat do this as well......I don't know what the end result was for her doe.
But to be honest if I were to guess about your doe......she wasn't very far along and lost her kids


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

she has been in with a four month buckling for about a month but I thought she was already bred and due this week. I suppose if she got bread the day that she got here she could have been about 3 weeks along..I also just went out again and she's definitely got the bright red color blood coming out some more.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds as if she is aborting 

With no udder and no other sign to indicate she was pregnant when you bought her, chances are that the buckling you had with her may have bred her and she's now aborting that pregnancy.
I've never had blood like that on any doe here unless they were post delivery.


----------

